# rhythmbox/gstreamer import errors



## ssn_bsd (Oct 23, 2009)

My music library contains JPEG images for cover art. Whenever rhythmbox is launched on my system, "Import Errors" are generated with description "Internal GStreamer problem; file a bug." I'm a new user that just installed freebsd, so I thought I'd first ask here to see if there is something unique to freebsd I'm missing.


```
# pkg_version -v | grep -i gstreamer
gstreamer-0.10.24                   =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.8             =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.24,3         =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-a52dec-0.10.12,3  =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.14,3     =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_10      =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-dts-0.10.14,3     =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-dvd-0.10.12_1,3   =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-esound-0.10.16,3  =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-flac-0.10.16,3    =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-gconf-0.10.16,3   =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-gio-0.10.24,3     =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3  =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.16,3    =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-hal-0.10.16,3     =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-jpeg-0.10.16,3    =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-libpng-0.10.16,3  =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-mad-0.10.12,3     =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-mp3-0.10.0_1      =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.12,3  =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-ogg-0.10.24,3     =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-pango-0.10.24,3   =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-soup-0.10.16,3    =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-theora-0.10.24,3  =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-ugly-0.10.12,3    =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-vorbis-0.10.24,3  =   up-to-date with port
gstreamer-plugins-xvid-0.10.14,3    =   up-to-date with port
py26-gstreamer-0.10.16              =   up-to-date with port
```


----------

